# Crushing



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

There was a person on a golden forum on facebook wanting any information possible. Her 13 week old puppy, yes THIRTEEN WEEK OLD PUPPY had been diagnosed with grade 2 MCT and she was seeing a oncologist. We hope and pray our seniors dogs do not get cancer. We hope and pray, but do not really expect our younger dogs to get cancer. But a 13 week old puppy is just unreal to me. And so sad.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That seems unreal. Do you have a link to the forum or Facebook? Was it a golden.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sad. Prayers going their way.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

There was another post about this precious little guy. It turns out there is a mutant something that caused MCT and he has it. They are starting him on some drugs--not sure if it is chemo or not. I left and cam back and have been unable to find it. I will try again. I had never heard of such a thing is a mutant whateery (can't recall what they said) that causes Mass Cell Tumors to occur so rapidily--the puppy is only 13 weeks old--guess 14 or 15 now.


----------

